# Alternative to Red Pennant travel insurance?



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

We have always used Caravan Club's Red Pennant insurance for travel nsurance, at least 10years. We had our first ever claim this year, and are less than impressed. (for gory details see http://www.pippins.me.uk/2005/2005_bulgaria.htm)

We are planning to insure our replacement van, Rapido 746, with Safeguard. Can anyone recommend an alternative travel insurance that will allow you the option of continuing your holiday, e.g using hire cars and hotels

Andy


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andy, Safeguard do a very good travel insurance. Comfort may be a bit cheaper if you are under 65 but once you pass that magic age the premiums go sky high, which is why I changed to Safeguard they are quite reasonable with the golden oldies.   8)


----------



## joneser (Jun 25, 2005)

*safeguard*

Hi Im looking for european breakdown cover for my VW the trouble is its an f reg and no one wants to have me? can you recomend anyone?


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I dont want to sound like a salesman for Safeguard but they include full European breakdown cover in their insurance, see if they wiill quote for your van. There should be a link from this site for a discounted quote.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

good point joneser , i asked my current insurer to cover my 1982 hymer and he said they didnt do over 15 yrs old . they did eventually cover it as a change of vehicle on the exsisting policy but i also wondered where i would have went if it was a new policy ??????????


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Andy ! What a dreadful tale. I'm enjoying your excellent account of Eastern Europe though and the pictures. 

Hope all comes out well for you and Tilly Mk 2 lives up to expectations. Keep us up to date with your dealings with insurance companies etc There but for the grace of God as it were.

G


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Following reccomendations on this site I got quotes from both "Comfort" and "Safeguard"

I found them 3 times the cost of Red Pennant or Carefree
For inferior cover


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete I don't quite understand why you were quoted '3 times the cost of Red Pennant or Carefree'. I pay £159 a year for multi-trip insurance with Safeguard and Red Pennant quote 'Annual multi-trip cover is available from just £152 '
Comfort were significantly lower before I reached 65.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

My "quote" was for £425 (pounds not €) with one and £550 with the other

I was also told that for Personal insurance I must have motoring (unless we were going on one of those charter things)
And we must also have Home insurance with them to get either

I filed the "quote" in the green filling cabinet outside the backdoor

C&CC £130 personal & Motoring
CC £135
Camping Cheque £139

All thier recovery/return of vehicle in case of driver being unable to drive supplied a driver from the pool 
Not so from Comfort or Safeguard 
We were told that we would have to arrange for someone to come out to collect the van - one of them would pay their travelling expenses but not loss of income


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete, were the high quotes that you mention inclusive of the vehicle insurance? Because my M/H Insurance plus the Travel Insurance is close to that.


----------



## joneser (Jun 25, 2005)

*Im trying*

Thanks for all the advice Im getting quotes off all you mentioned and Ill let you know the out come.


----------



## joneser (Jun 25, 2005)

*Thanks*

we got a great quote from carefree and are going ahead thanks everyone!


----------



## 96797 (Nov 25, 2005)

Bagshanty said:


> We have always used Caravan Club's Red Pennant insurance for travel nsurance, at least 10years. We had our first ever claim this year, and are less than impressed. (for gory details see http://www.pippins.me.uk/2005/2005_bulgaria.htm)
> 
> We are planning to insure our replacement van, Rapido 746, with Safeguard. Can anyone recommend an alternative travel insurance that will allow you the option of continuing your holiday, e.g using hire cars and hotels
> 
> Andy


We were recomended Comfort by friends who toured abroad for 18months and were very impressed. I am 65 and didnt find the premium excessive, plus it seemed to be a very flexible product. Give them a ring or try their website.
Puffadder


----------

